# Nubian With Pneumonia?? How To Help Her!



## Whinny (Feb 11, 2013)

It seems my 3 yr old Nubian has pneumonia, she just freshened 2 weeks ago. We gave her shots of antibiotic and baytril and bantamine last night. This morning she's struggling to breath but still holding on. She lays down a lot but will get up if I make her. She's gotten mastitis I think from it too. Any other ideas to make her comfy or help her breath? Or relieve the mastitis pain? I've been massaging and trying to milk the stuff out.
I came home last night to my barn on fire (which we got out quickly and didn't lose much!), she wasn't in that one, but if I move her over there will the smoky smell make her worse?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 11, 2013)

You need Draxxin from the vet. It is dose at 1cc per 101 lbs. I wouldn't put her in the barn that was burned. Is she somewhere that she is out of any drafts?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 11, 2013)

As to the mastitis I would get Spectramast or something similar from your vet. I've not had great luck with the ones from mastitis treatments from TSC but I like Spectramast.  It also works as a topical antibiotic.  You will infuse the teat with the whole tube. 

And yes, x2 on Draxxin.  It is great for pneumonia.    I have also put old sweatshirts on sick goats before. Just duct tape the belly up a bit so it doesn't trip them if it's too big.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2013)

I wouldn't move her to the smoky barn.  Are you sure it's not hypocalcaemia?  A b vitamin shot (energy and improved appetite) and some calcium given orally or SubQ might help.
Keep working w/ her udder.  Probiotics would be a good idea, all the antibiotics could shut down her rumen.

Good luck w/ her.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Baytarl is  a very good antibiotic for mastitis, not sure what you mean by shots of antibiotics and baytril. Since Baytril is an antibiotic. Unless you mean that is the antibiotic you gave her.  

The calcium idea is a good one from Roll.   

Mastitis can also make them very sick, but I do realize you said she appears to be having a hard time breathing.  

Baytril, CMPK or Calcium gluconate 23%, B complex,  Probiotics are what I would be giving her.  Don't forget hydration is very important, if she gets hydrated her system will start shutting down no matter what you do for her, IV fluids can be given under the skin by you or a vet.


----------



## Whinny (Feb 12, 2013)

She seems to have turned the corner...finally! Breathing is easier and she's not frothing any more. She's drinking water again and picking at some grain. I have Probios I can give her, probably starting today. Still has a swollen udder on one side, need to do something for that yet. But at least she's more interested in life again!
Thanks so much for all the answers and ideas! I really appreciate it! I'll check on some of those things today at the vet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 12, 2013)

you can infuse that side of her udder with the stuff they use for cows, I think people use only half the tube. like one or two times a day for 3 days.  Not sure on that.  I know you put it in, message it and then wait, next time you go to put it in you try to milk out whatever you can, then put more in.  Message more.  and repeat for 3 or 4 days.  Each time the udder should get softer and more should milk out.  Continue the baytril for 5 days.  
If she is breathing better you can also give her an energy drench a couple times  a day, made with one part black strap Mollasses, corn syrup(light) and Corn Oil, needs to be corn oil.  I give my adults 4 to 5 ounces that weigh 150lbs. I wouldn't stress her out with the drench,  but most the time they love it. I use a 30 or 50 cc freeding/drenching syringe. 

YOu can add some extra calcium to it by getting a bottle of calcium for cattle and adding some to the drench.


----------

